# IPA meeting buys and slipper list



## cnycharles (Sep 14, 2008)

yesterday I went to the regional IPA (International Phal Alliance) meeting at Parkside Orchids, and I had to invoke great restraint in order to prevent great damage to my checking account! :sob: they always have great plant, and the vendors had very nice plants as well. I ended up buying only another equestris alba, a pleurothallis (maybe stelis now) mystax which they didn't remember they had and a masdevallia caudata. unfortunately I talked with someone who told me that the strange things I've seen with my yellow phal deliciosa may indicate that it was created by extreme mericloning and the genetics are messed up as a result  ... also meaning that it may not breed or make some sterile, messed up seedlings. ...that could also be why the flowers that I tried to pollinate dumped flowers right away.

the color auction actually had a paph rothschildianum 'seedling' that was already larger than most of my adult plants of phals and other things, but it only went for $25. I had a feeling if I had gotten the plant cheaply someone here probably would have taken it off my hands, but then I didn't know the clones used or the entity that made the cross and had offered it for sale.

...I learned a new cultural technique for disease! seems in parts of hawaii, grower vendors have a spray bottle of bactine on every bench, and if there is a plant that has crown rot or other thing like that, they spray bactine disinfectant on it. Also someone pointed out to not place your flowering plants in a kitchen window if you also have ripening or rotting fruit (garbage can) nearby in your kitchen as the released ethylene will cause bud drop

I also bought some cork to put a few of my equestris on (they love it), and a few slit cheap terra cotta pots to mount masdevallias on with woods moss, but the box containing the plants/bark/pots tipped when I got to the top of my stairs last night and the pots broke.  Plants didn't look phazed at all, Thank God.... after ten hours on the road some in rain I was about ready to tip over as well! 

I think my slipper collection at this point consists of:

Paph concolor hennisianum from Carolina Orchids
Paph delenatii from Fernwood Manor
Paph micranthum from Marlow Orchids
Paph bellatulum from Marlow Orchids
Paph armeniacum 'Franklin St.' from Rice's Orchids
Paph armeniacum 'Main Street' from Main Street Orchids
Paph spicerianum in three pieces originally from Rice's Orchids
Paph hirsutissimum from Bloomfield Orchids


Mexipedium xerophyticum from Bloomfield Orchids

Phrag longifolium from Rice's Orchids
Phrag Sedenii 'Blush' from Rice's Orchids
Phrag schlimii in three pieces from Bloomfield Orchids
Phrag Ecua-Bess (Bloomfield) from raffle table
Phrag 'mystery' (Ellenberger's Orchid Eden) raffle plant (they lost tag long ago)
Phrag besseae from Ken Decker (can't remember clone, has AM from RHS and I've posted pictures earlier...)
Phrag besseae flavum from Orchidview recent trade with NYEric
Phrag bought as d'allesandroi from Dennis D'allesandro
almost forgot two hybrid kovachii x's from trade with NYEric; plants look good!

that might be it
I really need to keep up on my proper watering on my phrags, and get rid of those stupid mealybugs. They have probably killed more paphs than my other species etc

forgot to add a Phrag sargentianum 'Candor' x besseae 'Candor Fireball' small seedling that I won at an auction last year


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 14, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> ...I learned a new cultural technique for disease! seems in parts of hawaii, grower vendors have a spray bottle of bactine on every bench, and if there is a plant that has crown rot or other thing like that, they spray bactine disinfectant on it. Also someone pointed out to not place your flowering plants in a kitchen window if you also have ripening or rotting fruit (garbage can) nearby in your kitchen as the released ethylene will cause bud drop




hmmm... interesting about the bactine....

the ripening fruit thing also applies to plants in flower. they ethylene gas will cause the flowers to drop prematurely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2008)

That is interesting about Bactine. It's my favorite for cuts and wounds on me!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 14, 2008)

the woman at our meeting was quite a sleuth! she was on a trip to Hawaii and visiting lots of orchid nurseries. at one, she noticed containers of bactine on some of the benches. she asked one of the workers there what the bactine was for, and he denied all knowledge of their general existence! she pretended to leave, but then came back and hid behind a pole. soon she observed the worker spraying the bactine on diseases spots or those that had had water standing in crowns... now she tells people to spray their phal crowns that might have rot with the medicine


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds like fun but 10 hours drive!!?! Next time you invite me up I'll keep my mouth closed and suffer the ride in silence! I have to look up the pleuro mystax to see what you got; unless you got it in bloom and are posting a photo!?  For ease, I'd just sit the phrags deeper saucers w/ water in them; and BTW Phrag. sargentianum x besseae = Mem. Dick Clements.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 15, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Sounds like fun but 10 hours drive!!?! Next time you invite me up I'll keep my mouth closed and suffer the ride in silence! I have to look up the pleuro mystax to see what you got; unless you got it in bloom and are posting a photo!?  For ease, I'd just sit the phrags deeper saucers w/ water in them; and BTW Phrag. sargentianum x besseae = Mem. Dick Clements.



yes, 10 hrs is a bit much, but once in a while you just have to get out of dodge.... pleuro mystax also goes by stelis mystax. I had one before from them that flowered a few times but I don't think I have a picture handy. It's pretty nice, actually larger and not like most pleuro flowers (they also have four or five left, $18). thanks for the name; I had known that but was too brain dead after the drive to remember...


----------

